# What can I do to get rid of flying ants



## SkorpNtrants (Jul 9, 2009)

I did a basic search, trying to find out how to kill flying ants, and found that many people find them, to be more interesting then, actual pests.

First I am wondering, what exactly are flying ants, pests or harmless insects?

second off, as this is the 3rd day of me seeing them, are there any safe methods to removing such pests (if they are.) without hurting the inverts?


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 9, 2009)

hmmm, i think they are pests to the point that people don't want them in their house. the ones we used to get never did any damage at all (those specific species anyway). we just kinda swatted em and waited out the week they invaded (it was only for a week every year). there could be some methods to keep em away, like sealing the cracks in the house. maaaaybe use some sort of powder or something. someone else could prob be more specific. any pics for ideas?


----------



## SkorpNtrants (Jul 9, 2009)

I can see if the fiancee' can take any pictures and post them up on here.

It might have to wait a while, as I have also noticed that they tend to come out a lot more, at night vs. day, which seems a bit strange, yet seem rather attracted to the computer screen?

I am from New Hampshire, if the area counts and I guess the best way to describe them, is literally an evolved form of black ants (a bit smaller bodied.) with wings... I do say evolved as this has been the first year that I have actually seen them, from what I can remember.


----------



## SkorpNtrants (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone else care to help?


----------



## Firedrake15 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Wrong*

It isnt an evolved trait.  ants are ants and that doesnt evolve.  It may be adapted, but otherwise is a genious little design.


----------



## Julia (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, flying ants are pests, in that once they get into your house, they will multiply until you have clouds of them swarming all over the place, generally near lights.  Our house (when I lived in PA) got them every year for a while.  My dad discovered a GREAT way to get rid of them.  This will not harm your other inverts or pets.  

Get yourself a vacuum with a long hose attachment and suck them right out of the air.  :}   

(I'm serious though...do this for a few days and they will soon be gone.)


----------



## Millinex (Jul 9, 2009)

In the summer ants have the mating flights. You are seeing male and female ants who have flown from there colonies to mate. The males die and the females drop their wings to form new colonies. Absolutely harmless unless you live in a house that is rotting.


----------



## Scythemantis (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a little disappointed that it took this many replies for somebody to set this straight.

ALL ant species have a flying form. It's a caste, like the workers and soldiers. The winged ants are the reproducer caste, and leave the nest all at once to start new colonies as Millinex said.

There is NO such thing as a "species" of flying ant. That is, there is no known variety of ant that always has wings.

It should also be noted that termites do the same exact thing, and their flying breeders can look almost exactly like flying ants themselves, even though ants and termites are not remotely related.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 15, 2009)

Scythemantis said:


> I'm a little disappointed that it took this many replies for somebody to set this straight.
> 
> ALL ant species have a flying form. It's a caste, like the workers and soldiers. The winged ants are the reproducer caste, and leave the nest all at once to start new colonies as Millinex said.
> 
> ...


~*~ had visions of the sky blackening with flying ants and devouring a small town.... too much hitchock~*~

 Yes ants have "nuptial flights" on ver hot summer days and nights these are what enter your house attracted to lights. and often pools. tons of fun to colect them and start ants farms. can spend hours watching them work 0.0


----------



## mattharry (Aug 6, 2009)

SkorpNtrants said:


> I did a basic search, trying to find out how to kill flying ants, and found that many people find them, to be more interesting then, actual pests.
> 
> First I am wondering, what exactly are flying ants, pests or harmless insects?
> 
> second off, as this is the 3rd day of me seeing them, are there any safe methods to removing such pests (if they are.) without hurting the inverts?


Hi,

Carpenter ants (also known as flying ants) can sometimes be mistaken for termites. These ants swarm, coming out of cracks in the walls and floors of your home. Although they are called carpenter ants, these ants do not eat wood. 

Drilling holes and applying residual and aerosol insecticides is the best and most effective way to get rid of carpenter ants. Birtox is a good one to use.


----------

